# The forum is dead ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Where are all of the slingshot hunters ? Pigeons are still good to hunt, Invasive species too. All of you UK hunters have squirrels all year long.. US hunters - eurasian doves are shot all year long right ? Now go out and shoot something


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

I hear doves taste like chicken!!!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> I hear doves taste like chicken!!!!


Not at all. Much better ! Dovea are the gods food


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

Hmm This spring gonna have to get me some.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Open season on these all year, in my book...









...just keep the cellar stocked with fine chianti


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I would but I'm not sure when politician season opens... or are they considered a pest?

:lol:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Blade said:


> I would but I'm not sure when politician season opens... or are they considered a pest?


Theres no closed season, they are vemin.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I could be like some of the old gun writers and pen a few stories of past hunts that never took place


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

No pigeons around here, in the city, yes, but where I hunt? None. Squirrel season is over, and the rabbit (the only thing I can hunt now) population seems horribly low, as I have seen 2 all winter. So, not much fun. Going to be doing a lot of fishing instead it seems.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> No pigeons around here, in the city, yes, but where I hunt? None. Squirrel season is over, and the rabbit (the only thing I can hunt now) population seems horribly low, as I have seen 2 all winter. So, not much fun. Going to be doing a lot of fishing instead it seems.


What about euroasain doves ? They are shot all year long.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

They don't hang out on the public hunting land I go to, sadly.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Haven't had the time with doing the final push to get the hawk on some game before the season ends, next kill she gets she will be fed up and moulted out through the summer. Got some dankung 1745 on its way as soon as that arrives I will be banding the catties up and out hunting the pigeons. Also need to dust off the fishing gear


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> I hear doves taste like chicken!!!!


No at all...they taste like liver! My buddies and I even call them flying livers! I hunted dove for years with gun...but only because I enjoyed shooting them not eating them! I would clean the ones I shot and give them away to freinds.

I want to hunt so bad with my slingshot but I live in a big city. Sure there is a lot of land around the city but most of it is private. I hope to hook up with some land owners to shoot some squirres. And in the mean time I am building a slingbow for slingbow fishing! Now that is something I can do close without having to have land owners permission...plus fish taste better too me than dove!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Blade said:


> I would but I'm not sure when politician season opens... or are they considered a pest?
> 
> :lol:


Pretty sure that they would taste like cra...


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Dove is my all time favorite. Bright red breast. Oh my, makes my.mouth water.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Rick O'Shay said:


> I could be like some of the old gun writers and pen a few stories of past hunts that never took place


Ya, sort of like Brian Williams of NBC ...: LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Urban Fisher said:


> Kerry Cornelius said:
> 
> 
> > I hear doves taste like chicken!!!!
> ...


IMHO dove taste like crap ! We breast them, wrap the breast in bacon, after marinading them for a year, and then cook them. We wash the crappy taste down with a beer or two .... I wash it down with a vodka !

The one thing is they are great fun to hunt and every body has a great time. I need to start doing that again for sure !

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hunting this time of year around here is about non-existent. The pests are located almost exclusively in the city ... and it is illegal to shoot them in the city unless it is on your own property. Even then, one has to be wary of neighbors calling the cops. So, time to take it easy, practice shooting, make some plans, train the dog, etc.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Well in my efforts to revive the forum i dug up some latex and i will go and sling some marbles on pigeons with a pickle fork.. the health depertment told us that there is no risk of bird flu infected game (we had a bird flu problem not too long ago) so i guess pigeon is on the menu again..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I wasent able to get anything, winds here are kicking over 100 km/h.. the marbles fly pretty fast.. but not heavy enough to take on these winds.. next time i'll go with 1/2 steel +


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I guess hunting in WI is illegal with a slingshot. So you really won't be seeing any pictures or stories from me...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> Well I guess hunting in WI is illegal with a slingshot. So you really won't be seeing any pictures or stories from me...


Im sorry to hear that, i know that wisconsin dnr sometimes gives special licenses to use certain weapons..


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I have never been bugged or even questioned, honestly, not much will change for me. And I am willing to explain anything I am doing to anyone who asks, I have a small game license, I follow the season dates, honestly, it's not like Im out poaching deer out of season with a .22 or something.


----------

